# Lighting Jacks



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

How do you light your Jack O'Lanterns? :jol: I made a couple of larger faux pumpkins last year in the model of Stolloweens and had difficulty getting them lit to my satisfaction. 

Candles are right out for paper mache... and little flicker tea lights just aren't enough. It doesn't have to be a flickering, just bright enough for a nice Jack O'lantern glow...

I used a yellow CFL in my scarecrow, Eddie, hid behind wax paper to diffuse the glow (my avatar/sig is Eddie, starburst added in post production).

Any other ideas?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How about something like this?

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

In case the link doesn't work, it's a SYLVANIA Dot-It Black LED Battery Operated Stick On Tap Light. We use this for our column gargoyle that's light activated - it's bright enough to trigger the prop when the beam is interrupted, so it should work nicely for a jacko.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I take a jar and wrap Christmas lights around it. It works really well. The only draw back is that u have to plug it in. But i have seen battery operated christmas light. I use white lights. I hope this helps.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I experimented with a bunch of ideas a while back, what I settled on was hacking tea lights and replacing the little LED with an Ultrabright LED following Otaku's how-to. Some clear hot glue on the tip of the LED will act as a diffuser, and I think I saw where they sell diffused ultra bright LEDs now.


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

I just add the flickering tealights until I get enough light. They're cheap enough to get away with that.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

In the past I have used 3 c7 or c9 bulbs in one pumkin. Those are the larger Christmas bulbs. I would fine the ones that flash and use 3 different colores in each


----------



## Professor Vlad (Sep 1, 2008)

lol ah the age old problem lighting ones pumpkin...i had this issue for a few seaons till my local walmart started to carry amber c7 lights at christmas time. Uusally a pack of 4 goes for like a buck. i waited till last minute clearnce then stocked up lol bought 100 gross for like 10 bucks i got amber lights to spare now and my pumpkins look down right creepy. 

usually you can also find the department 56 christmas village house lighting cords as well at the same time get one thet can do more then one bu;b and you can have a whole big pile of pumpkins lit-up.


----------

